# Dubai Marina



## Akhila (Oct 28, 2012)

Dubai Marina is the best place to live but quite expensive. Any one can suggest a similar place in Dubai to Live and work.


----------



## Suzi 703 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi there, JLT(jumeirah lake towers is nice) what's your budget and how many bedrooms u looking for?


----------



## 1768009 (Jun 2, 2021)

I can recommend JLT. This type of question is very personal so hard to give an answer without knowing your budget and what you are looking for.


----------

